# And the Winners of the Labor Day Raffle Are...



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2007)

*Grand Prize
Primo XL Cooker:*  Henery Niesche



*Runner up Prizes*
*
Santa Maria Style Seasonings:* Untiy
*
(3) $35 Gift Certs to Texas Pepper Jelly:* Finney, Stephen Baum, Helen Paradise
*
(2) Billy Bar:* Jeff Baker, Scotty Da Q

*(2 - 2 packs) Swamp Sauce BBQ Sauce*: Smokein, Glenn R
*
(1 - 3 pack) Sauce King of Chicago BBQ Sauce:* Surfin Sapo

*(2 - 2 packs) Reverend Marvins BBQ Sauce*: Bryan Knox, Smokey Joe



Winners, please email or PM Larry Wolfe to claim your prizes...except for the Sauce King...I am taking care of that and have already PM'd Sapo about it!

Congrats to all and thanks to the people who donated prizes!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations.........Lets do it again.


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners!

But that "didn't record" story ain't gonna fly.  I'm old enough to remember that 18-minute gap in Tricky Dickey's tape... and I'm betting something happened live that Greg doesn't want anyone to ever see again.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2007)

I think it was cosmic justice that it didn't record...we aren't missing much


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't wait to try the Billy Bar ... Thanks Larry and Greg!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Congratulations.........Lets do it again.



I'm up for ideas and suggestions!  


Congratulations everyone on a successful raffle with great prizes!!!!


----------



## Griff (Sep 1, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Congratulations to the winners!
> 
> But that "didn't record" story ain't gonna fly.  I'm old enough to remember that 18-minute gap in Tricky Dickey's tape... and I'm betting something happened live that Greg doesn't want anyone to ever see again.



You know I'm a little suspicious as well. All the hype about the "live on tv" drawing, and the fact that I didn't win anything, makes me wonder .....


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scratch


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Congratulations to the winners!
> 
> But that "didn't record" story ain't gonna fly.  I'm old enough to remember that 18-minute gap in Tricky Dickey's tape... and I'm betting something happened live that Greg doesn't want anyone to ever see again.



Who is Tricky Dick...I don't remember doing an interview with that guy or having any technical problems.... :?  :?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":31d6v2cc]Congratulations to the winners!
> 
> But that "didn't record" story ain't gonna fly.  I'm old enough to remember that 18-minute gap in Tricky Dickey's tape... and I'm betting something happened live that Greg doesn't want anyone to ever see again.



Who is Tricky Dick...I don't remember doing an interview with that guy or having any technical problems.... :?  :?[/quote:31d6v2cc]
Uh Nixon....... :roll:
He's dead....kinda hard to do an interview with


----------



## JWJR40 (Sep 2, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

******!  I never win anything!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 2, 2007)

*I think Greg mixed my ticket up with the "grand prize" one...but it's all good   who is Henry Nieshe?

Thanks for   sponsoring the raffle Larry...........looking forward to your next one!*


----------



## Griff (Sep 2, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> He's dead....kinda hard to do an interview with



If you drink enough whiskey, anything is possible.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell I talked to him Friday night.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet you talk to him lots of nights!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

trying to get in touch with him right now!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll join you


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":3nk6z1sc]Congratulations.........Lets do it again.



I'm up for ideas and suggestions!  


Congratulations everyone on a successful raffle with great prizes!!!![/quote:3nk6z1sc]

OK,

As I see it the new game should be something like this :

We are going to take up a collection for Cliif H. to get an XL.  Then everyone except me sends money to Larry until he says to stop.  Then Larry sends me the XL.  Game Over.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think the raffle idea is great.  It's easy...but it took a while to get the needed amount of tickets sold...like almost till the last day.

Question, was this not as well publicized as I thought.  I could make a banner and run it before the next contest (a month ahead of time or something)...

Would it be better if tickets were less expensive for a smaller grill?  Honestly, $25 for a shot to win the Primo XL *(Which is what actually happened)* is a great thing and minimal compared to the return if you win.

Thoughts??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2007)

Two other options, Primo Jr. or Primo Large (Round).  Both would require less entries.  Remember, "you get what you're pay for".  The XL, vs. Jr. or Large is night and day as far as size.  Otherwise they all are equally great cookers.  I will try to do a poll here in a couple days for some different things.  If anyone has ideas or suggestions or even a charity we could do another raffle for, lets hear your thoughts!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 2, 2007)

$25 bucks is not to much to ask a few times a year IMO.  Timing is always an issue.  This one started right around back to school purchases.  

Maybe that had something to do with low participation.

I will be down for the next one.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe we should do a BBQ central telethon....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd be in for a Primo Junior, Larry.  Don't have one of those.  How do you like yours?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 2, 2007)

*I thought $25 was a fair price for a chance at that Primo..[smilie=thumbup.gif] ...... and I'm about as cheap as they get!   

I'd say stick with raffling the biggest and best you sell and keep the ticket prices accordingly. 

just my $.02*


----------



## Griff (Sep 2, 2007)

I gotta agree with SJ on this.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Maybe we should do a BBQ central telethon....



Like to raise money for a charity and then at the end do a raffle for a grill??  Tell me more about what you have in mind Dave, this could be a good idea to coincide with Gregs radio show etc.



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'd be in for a Primo Junior, Larry.  Don't have one of those.  How do you like yours?



I absolutely love it Dallas, best grill I've ever owned.  I can be ready to grill in under 10 minutes, that's WAAAAAAAAAY faster than on my Weber Performer with the gas lighter.  A 20 lb bag of lump will last me well over a month and I cook ALOT!  Very efficient!  It's just a smaller version of the XL!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the Sauce, King... Thanks Greg, Larry, and all others who setup and participated in the raffle.


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 4, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with SJ on this.



Me too.  I'd rather buy a chance on something that's probably pricier than I would choose to buy for myself.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 6, 2007)

*I just received my two 14.5 oz. bottles of Rev. Marvin sauce in todays mail!

Thank you Larry!!!*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *I just received my two 14.5 oz. bottles of Rev. Marvin sauce in todays mail!
> 
> Thank you Larry!!!*



Thanks goes to Woody Lynch of Reverend Marvins Gourmet BBQ Sauce!!!!

You're gonna enjoy the sauce Joe!!!  It is indeed a staple of the Wolfe household!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

Joe, you GOTTA try that with pulled pork. Awesome !


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

Ribs...try it on ribs!!


----------



## Ineffectual (Sep 7, 2007)

Got a call this morning from Lexington KY.  Guy said to be here on Monday to receive my grill.  Asked if a tractor trailer could turn around on my property.

Guess I will be working on building a table for it this weekend.


Thanks again for the raffle and everyone who participated.


----------



## smokein (Sep 8, 2007)

*Swamp Sauce*

TIM: I want to thank you for the 2 bottles of Swamp Sauce that you donated to last weeks raffle. Can't wait to try one on my BBQ. Thanks again.

         SMOKEIN


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Swamp Sauce*



			
				smokein said:
			
		

> TIM: I want to thank you for the 2 bottles of Swamp Sauce that you donated to last weeks raffle. Can't wait to try one on my BBQ. Thanks again.
> 
> SMOKEIN



 Who the hell are you???!!


----------



## smokein (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey! I made it to 12 post


----------



## Unity (Sep 14, 2007)

A *great* box of goodies just arrived from Helen Paradise:



> 9 oz. Susie Q's Santa Maria Style Seasoning ("1/3 Less Sodium Than Salt")
> 10 oz. Susie Q's Santa Maria Style Seasoning (ditto, and "No Added MSG")
> 19 oz. Susie Q's Pinquito Beans With Seasoning ("Simply add water, stir, and simmer")
> 9.5 oz. Susie Q's Strawberry Glaze Pie Filling ("Delicious, quick, and easy!")
> ...



I'm a lucky guy!   

--John  8) 
(Thanks again, Helen, and all you behind-the-scenes raffle people. )


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 14, 2007)

Another thanks to the Raffle Dude's/Dudette's

The "Billy Bar" makes it a breeze to clean the grates !!!!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks you!  I picked up the following from Texas Pepper Jelly:

10 oz.
Pineapple Habenero
Strawberry Jalapeno
Berry Medley Jalapeno

1.5 oz.
Texas Passion Jalapeno
Cherry Jalapeno
Texas Tropical Habanero
Apple Jalapeno

Habanero Salsa


----------



## Finney (Sep 16, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Thanks you!  I picked up the following from Texas Pepper Jelly:
> 
> 10 oz.
> Pineapple Habenero
> ...



Better watch that salsa.    If it's the one I had... it's hot.

I guess I better go looking at the TPJ website to see what I need to order.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 16, 2007)

Sauce King, did you send my prize?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I TOLD HER THAT BUT SHE OR ANYONE ELSE NEVER LISTENS TO ME!      Guess she's gonna need to buy yogurt after eating the salsa!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I TOLD HER THAT BUT SHE OR ANYONE ELSE NEVER LISTENS TO ME!      Guess she's gonna need to buy yogurt after eating the salsa![/quote:31nq9vyq]

I should be OK.  I'm still young....


----------



## watg? (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks to the sponsers and thanks for posting the results!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Frank.. The sauce rocks!


----------



## Texana (Sep 27, 2007)

Texas Pepper Jelly donated 3 Gift Certificates ...

I only recall 1 being used ....

Did someone not like their prize ????

But do not feel rushed, there is no time limit to cash in.


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Swamp Sauce*



			
				smokein said:
			
		

> TIM: I want to thank you for the 2 bottles of Swamp Sauce that you donated to last weeks raffle. Can't wait to try one on my BBQ. Thanks again.
> 
> SMOKEIN


Smokein, I'm a little late, but I hope you enjoy it. Tim


----------

